# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Carter, Angela

## ladyhart147

I love Angela Carter. She is one of my favorite writers to have graced the 20th century. I suppose, the first question one would put for a Carter fan is what is your favorite work by her and how would you describe it (but only use terms that would describe a beverage like tea or Pepsi)?

----------

